
The Problem with Beef [Is Steak] - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/01/upshot/beef-health-climate-impact.html
======
Kaibeezy
Headline edited to de-clickbait it.

 _“There’s no profit to be made in ground beef,” [Sarah Taber, a crop
scientist and food system specialist] said. “That all comes either from
leftover parts once cattle have been slaughtered for more expensive cuts, or
from dairy cattle that have outlived their usefulness. If everyone gave up
hamburgers tomorrow, the same number of cows would still be raised and need to
be fed.”

In other words, to improve the environment by reducing the number of cows
slaughtered, we’d need to find a way to replace the many other cuts of beef
Americans enjoy. No lab, and no company, is close to that._

